# Hi from Deborah In PA



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all - I am living in and hating PA right now. We moved here after 30 years in CA and it is a big mistake. Racist and ******* and there are no jobs. My husband is from Colima and we have a small house there. On my last visit 3 weeks ago, I said "that's it" - I do not want to live in the US anynore. Everyone looks depressed, the life is bland, and I never hear music, laughing or smell cooking food like I do in colima. Please connect with me if you live in colima or for any other reason.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Deborah, you might want to look for other expats in the area where you live now. I lived in VA at some point in my life and found it much like you describe. I eventually made friends who were not locals which made life there much easier and tolerable. I eventually left for other reasons but still miss those friends and that area has changed a lot since then.


----------

